# Quick Question



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

How many of you guys here know how to weld and have a welder? 

I do, but I wonder how many of use are capable and have machines.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *How many of you guys here know how to weld and have a welder?
> 
> I do, but I wonder how many of use are capable and have machines. *


well I have one, and am getting better, but capable?? Not realy.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Forney*

My Dad sold for them for years. I used to go on sales calls with him when I was a kid about 7 or 8. He would have me do the demo to show how easy the machines worked. Don't know how anyone with older Iron can get along without being able to weld.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I dont have one but i know how to weld we have 2 hobarts and 1 miller at work. Plus when i was a teen i worked in a welding shop for 2 summers.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't own a welder but I also know how to weld. My uncle, a couple of cousins, and a few friends have them....can't see the need for me buying one:smiles:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I used to stick weld YEARS ago, and was not that bad. Only have a MIG now, and have not used it enough to realy get the hang of it. Getting there though. I am up to mostly strong welds, just look REAL bad.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no welder.. but i have a welder guy who is 5 minutes down the road...


----------



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

I bought my first welder about 20 yrs ago and taught myself how to weld. I've since gone through two more welders - I shouldn't say gone through because I gave one to my son and also bought me a better one. Welding with a welder I have no problem with but using a cutting torch is a different story. I'm always building something out of metal so a welder is a must. It is one of the many tools in my shop that I couldn't do without.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I had gas and electric welding in high school industrial arts and one quarter in college but that was 20 years ago. I never owned a unit but keep getting the itch from time to time. Mainly when someone posts about a project they just completed. 

Mark


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

I learned to weld in a shipyard and was certified as a Boilermaker and used to weld on construction jobs. I never did try TIG welding, but I sometimes "TIG" weld with my 225 amp. Linde cracker box using a 1/4" gouging rod and clothes hanger.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*AUTO-DARKENING-HOOD*

 I learned on a stick welder about 30 years ago out of necessity. I now only have a mig machine but am going to buy another stick machine for heavier duty stuff.

I bought an Auto Darkening Hood a couple weeks ago but but have not had a chance to try it yet. WHO of you guys has an A.D.Helmet and how do you like it over standard flip helmet?.


:flamedevi


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

When I was 10 or 11 years old, my father "who is a welder by trade" used to make me weld in the garage 2 nights a week for 2 hours or 50 rods whichever came first. He used to stand a piece of 4 x4 x1/2 angle iron 16" long vertically and have me start doing vertical ups filling out the angle iron. I hated it at the moment when I was doing it, I wanted to be out with my friends, but years later I am glad that he showed me. I worked as a welder for the pipefitters at a nuke plant in PA. Knowing how to weld has come in very handy for me and my friends. I have an AC DC stick welder in my garage. Iwill probably pick up a portable mig sometime. Have a tig set up for the delicate stuff also. 


Randy


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

we have both mig and stick along with a torch i wouldn't want to be without any 1 of them


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I took metal shop way back in school and we had an old lincoln in the garage growing up. I could make a very impressive pile of something. But do not have a welder now, I am better off getting a friend of mine do any welding I need. He can do almost anything including stainless. Great to have friends like that!!!:clap:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I have an auto darkening hood and it is really good. I still have the habit of flipping it up after I finish what I'm doing. I think they are intended more for production shops more than do it yourself types. I also go through a ton of batteries with that hood. I use it rarely for that reason. I use it mostly for large jobs.

I prefer MIG to stick welding any day, but I can do either pretty easily. Mig is much easier in tight spots though where you only have one hand access.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I never could weld worth a darn I tried. On the farm we have a stick welder.It gets used alot along with the torch.But the others there do the welding.Hard to get along without being a welder on the farm but luckily we have a good welder in the group.He can not fix a sandwich but he can weld.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't have one... thought about getting a mini system or something from the pawn shop LOL 

I think it would be neat to have around, but really no need to go buy one.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I've got a couple buzz boxes and three 110v migs. Also have a 225 amp portable on a trailer. A friend has a 225v mig and we trade around. I never use his but he uses my smaller ones. Another friend with a machine shop has a tig I can use but I just let him weld it for me. He's much better with it. I'm not sure how I could do any of the things I do without a welder. Neither can my neighbors.........


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I have an auto darkening hood and it is really good. I still have the habit of flipping it up after I finish what I'm doing. I think they are intended more for production shops more than do it yourself types.
> 
> 
> I also go through a ton of batteries with that hood. I use it rarely for that reason.*



Hey Leolav, The helmet that I bought needs no battery changes. It says in the instruction book,


> : This welding helmet utilizes high performance solar cells as its power supply and has two built-in 3V lithium batteries as power back-up. No change of battery is needed. Under normal welding conditions users can expect a battery lifetime of more than (6-years).


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Leolav, The helmet that I bought needs no battery changes. It says in the instruction book,


> : This welding helmet utilizes high performance solar cells as its power supply and has two built-in 3V lithium batteries as power back-up. No change of battery is needed. Under normal welding conditions users can expect a battery lifetime of more than (6-years).
> 
> 
> Now that's thinking useing the flash for something other than causein many a sleepless nites


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

I have one of the Harbor Freight A.D. hoods, with the solar cells, and it sure makes my welding easier. Unfortunately it doesn't make it any BETTER.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *we have both mig and stick along with a torch i wouldn't want to be without any 1 of them *


Same here............:ditto:


----------

